# Meyers Lake



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone have some insight on Meyers Lake?

What species of fish are found there?

Any species get particularly large?

Any methods to try?

I have fished it a few times and done alright for largemouth and smallmouth but most fish are medium to small. Are there any good sized specimen?

I have also caught some pretty good sized white bass.

Anyone know if pike or musky are found in the lake? Walleye? or any other game fish?

Thanks for any help


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Are you talking about the one in Canton? If so I have fished there up until they closed it to the public, There are some nice sized LM,and Crappie. but no Pike or muskie.Tons of grass carp. They were stocked to control the weeds because the pleasure boaters didn't like all the weeds!! I would love to fish it but I don't live there or know anyone that does. With all legal battles I lost a superb fishing lake to a group of greedy A**^%#@!.Just my personal opinion!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, the last time I fished it (assuming you are talking about Meyers Lake in Canton) it was with a buddy in a tournament that the local Sportsman's Club sponsored as a little fund raiser. The Club ran the concession stand, collected fees and kinda managed the lake in those days. Anyhow, the tournament was held on a Sunday in October, the same day as the Browns played the Steelers (back in the Turkey Jones days when the Browns actually had a chance of winning) so we figured not many boats would show up.

Wrong. There were approximately 457 boats (slight exaggeration), and we basically got in line and played follow the leader around the shoreline for 6 hours and caught exactly -0- bass. The weekend before (in "practice") we boated 7 or 8 nice bass in 4 hours.

So that is as current of info as I have on Meyers Lake. Except for the Moonlight Ballroom but that's a whole 'nuther can of worms. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Use that word current loosely lol. I'd love to fish that lake once, maybe just the fact that it's private.


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

Unless you live on the lake or know someone that does and you have a boat. That is the only way your going to fish this lake, it's been closed to the public for years...to bad it was a nice place to fish. It's one of the few natural lakes in Ohio not man made. Back in the day Meyers and Sippo lakes were the place to fish, Meyers lake is off limits and Sippo is nothing but tiny pan fish and carp. Unless you rent a boat this lake is not giving up it's big fish easily.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

James F. I can understand your frustration. I would hate to loose access to any body of water I have been fishing. I grew up fishing a pond near where I live and it was really where I started fishing. It held some nice LM and a few really nice crappie. One day I caught three trout that some one had tossed in there. I eventually started ice fishing and this place was my go to. Four years ago the lady who owned it passed away and the new owners have put up a fence and many no tress passing signs. I have been told if you ask they may give permission to fish, but I don't want to bother them. I figure if I owned it I probably would not want a bunch of people fishing it.

As far as Meyers Lake is concerned my inlaws bought a condo there about eight years ago and until this years I have only been able to fish the dock near their condo. This year the finally bought a pontoon boat. I have caught some quality fish from the dock, mostly large blue gills, but my two trips on the boat have been pretty subpar as far as size goes. I am just curious as to what may be my best bet to catch some larger fish and get my father inlaw hooked on fishing.

My father in law has grow up in Canton his whole life and has many memories of what Meyers Lake has been over the years. I think he is going to try to get on the board of the Lake Association in the next couple of years and the two things I told him to work on would be getting some weeds back in the lake and also allowing ice fishing. 

Thanks again for your input


----------



## FlickerShad (Aug 6, 2014)

Catch-n-release said:


> Unless you live on the lake or know someone that does and you have a boat. That is the only way your going to fish this lake, it's been closed to the public for years...to bad it was a nice place to fish. It's one of the few natural lakes in Ohio not man made. Back in the day Meyers and Sippo lakes were the place to fish, Meyers lake is off limits and Sippo is nothing but tiny pan fish and carp. Unless you rent a boat this lake is not giving up it's big fish easily.


My wife and I have had fairly good luck at Sippo. Lot of lily pads all around. Here's a 19" she caught and a 16" I caught from sippo. What I've found is that tipping the spinnerbait with a minnow seems to work well there.

















I used to fish Meyers back when I was growing up. Always did pretty well from the sportsmans club's dock.


----------



## Catch-n-release (Jul 20, 2011)

FlickerShad said:


> My wife and I have had fairly good luck at Sippo. Lot of lily pads all around. Here's a 19" she caught and a 16" I caught from sippo. What I've found is that tipping the spinnerbait with a minnow seems to work well there.
> View attachment 189642
> 
> View attachment 189641
> ...


For sure if your going to fish Sippo lake you need a boat to get better odds. Fishing the dock or along the limited shore line gets you mostly small pan fish. I'm a bass fisherman so carp and cats don't intrest me...The key to sippo is a boat...great pics thanks for sharing.


----------

